# Using pellet stove pellets for bedding



## targetsmom (Mar 3, 2010)

My normal supplier is out of pelleted bedding so I had someone pick up some at the local Tractor Supply. What they are is for pellet stoves. They don't say what kind of trees they are from (but no bark was used) so I am concerned about black walnut. Of course, no one at Tractor Supply has a clue and there is no phone number on the bag of pellets.

Has anyone used these kind of pellets? Maybe even from Tractor Supply?? Are they safe???


----------



## Reble (Mar 3, 2010)

Found this info, hope this helps..

Wood pellets were initially produced as fuel, for heating. However, it was found that they also make good stall bedding, so the wood fuel pellet technology has been used to produce wood pellets for bedding. In both cases, the pellets are produced by converting wood into shavings and then compacting the shavings into pellets, with lignin (a component of wood) used to bind the pellets together.

Although the technology is the same, there are some differences between wood pellets for fuel and those for bedding. To begin with, almost any wood is suitable for fuel pellets, whereas bedding pellets are made from softwood (typically white pine) as it is more absorbent than hardwood and less dusty. In addition, bedding pellets specifically avoid woods which are toxic to horses, which is not always true of wood pellets produced for fuel. Consequently, when using wood pellets for bedding, one should ensure that the wood pellets are bedding wood pellets and not fuel wood pellets.

http://wowhorses.com/wood-pellet-horse-bedding.html

Better safe than sorry, hope this helps you.


----------



## susanne (Mar 3, 2010)

Around here (Pacific Northwest), the woodstove pellets are labelled 100% pine or fir with no additives, but then we're in the land of the Douglas Fir.

I've used the woodstove pellets for eight years without a problem but I only buy the brands I trust. I will not buy them from Walmart, as they are not specific about the contents or additives.

Check the label. If they don't tell you exactly what they're made of, don't trust them.

Some have said that the woodstove pellets take longer to break down, but I've not seen this at all.

Also, check prices -- woodstove pellets aren't always cheaper, but at the very least the 100% pine or fir pellets will get you through until your regular brand is back.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I think I am going to trust my gut on this one and not use them. They are clearly (from the color) not the pine pellets I usually get and they do not say what is in them. I plan to take them back to Tractor Supply with the info Reble kindly posted. It is just not worth the risk. I have read (on here maybe???) of horses dying from being exposed to black walnut bark in their bedding. I do have pine shavings for Target I can use in a pinch. I will gladly pay more for pellets I can trust, it is just that I can't find them right now.


----------



## Reble (Mar 3, 2010)

targetsmom said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I am going to trust my gut on this one and not use them. They are clearly (from the color) not the pine pellets I usually get and they do not say what is in them. I plan to take them back to Tractor Supply with the info Reble kindly posted. It is just not worth the risk. I have read (on here maybe???) of horses dying from being exposed to black walnut bark in their bedding. I do have pine shavings for Target I can use in a pinch. I will gladly pay more for pellets I can trust, it is just that I can't find them right now.



I think that is a wise decision, I also found this info for anyone interested...

http://www.o2compost.com/content/Bedding.htm

Deciding Between Brands of Wood Pellets

Having said all of that, I find that the decision of the type and brand of wood pellet to use (e.g., fuel pellet or horse bedding pellet) is ultimately a subjective one, and should be determined based on experimentation and personal preference. For those inclined to research, a few telephone calls to three or four manufacturers may help clarify the decision. Keep in Mind... online research (and a friendly tip) tells me that black walnut and butternut material in stall bedding can cause laminitis or founder in horses. Therefore, choose carefully and when in doubt, stick with pellets that have been manufactured specifically for animal bedding.


----------



## as if by magic 2 (Mar 3, 2010)

I use them for a couple of my stables and the riding pony, but to be honest never gave much thought as to what wood they are used from. Here everyone uses the fuel pellets for bedding so you can buy them at feed stores or your heating company. Even when you get them packed in bags there is no labels not even instructions. I don't think we have the same range of trees used for commercial items as you would have. Got me thinking tho !

But aren't they great ! Our welsh cob is particularly dirty in the stables and the pellets last longer than the shavings...


----------



## Reble (Mar 3, 2010)

as if by magic 2 said:


> But aren't they great ! Our welsh cob is particularly dirty in the stables and the pellets last longer than the shavings...


Yes, my husband says he would not want to go back to shavings or straw...

we do use straw for the first week after mare has foaled.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree! LOL, you notice I said I could use the shavings "in a pinch" and they are nice, fresh, but hard to clean pine shavings!


----------



## Dona (Mar 3, 2010)

Many wood pellets sold for stoves also have chemical excellerants added! Very dangerous for horses. I would never use any wood pellets manufactured for wood burning stoves.


----------



## georgiegirl (Mar 3, 2010)

targetsmom said:


> My normal supplier is out of pelleted bedding so I had someone pick up some at the local Tractor Supply. What they are is for pellet stoves. They don't say what kind of trees they are from (but no bark was used) so I am concerned about black walnut. Of course, no one at Tractor Supply has a clue and there is no phone number on the bag of pellets.
> Has anyone used these kind of pellets? Maybe even from Tractor Supply?? Are they safe???


I have used pellets for a number of years with both big horses and minis.

The pellets that I get are marked 100% pine. They are less expensive than the mixed hard wood pellets. We have found that the pine pellets do not produce a lot of heat in our pellet stove, but they work well in the barn.

I mix the pellets with some shavings. Amazing how they soak up moisture and last quite awhile.

I have not seen any adverse effects to my horses.


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 3, 2010)

I would rather be safe than sorry.

I am pretty sure that fuel pellets have something added to them to encourage burning... I was at our local feed store and someone had bought the animal pellet bedding for fuel and said he had a heck of a time getting it to burn (we don't have fuel pellets here with our climate, they are very hard to find!).

If the tree source is not labeled, I would definitely be wary...

Andrea


----------



## susanne (Mar 4, 2010)

I would never use any that contain accellerants. The ones we use are labelled "no additives" and "no accellerants." I trust these as much as I'd trust any corporation, including those that manufacture pellets specifically as bedding.


----------



## Lewella (Mar 4, 2010)

My husband's first cousin owns a pellet manufacturing company here in MN. Their pellets are primarly marketed for pellet stoves but they DO NOT add anything to them and the pine pellets work great in the barn.



So it really depends on the manufacturer and most are happy to answer questions if you call them.


----------



## jayne (Mar 4, 2010)

I have been using wood fuel pellets for bedding for at least 7 years. I did not enter into it lightly and researched it extensively before making that decision. I have one manufacturer (Eagle Valley) that I prefer and I call them every year to make sure there is no change in their 'formula' and that it continues to be 100% soft wood with no accellerants or additives.

I took a six week course put on by our extension office on proper management of our property for the benefit of our environment as well as our horses. They too recommended using pelleted bedding as it composts well and is easy to use. I liken it to cleaning a giant litter box. I clean 5 stalls a day and seldom have more than one full wheelbarrow of cleanings unless I'm stripping a stall. My vegetable garden is the envy of my neighbors and I have several people who bring trailers for me to fill with what I clean out of the stalls and paddocks.

The bottom line, however, is the safety and health of my horses. This type of bedding makes it possible to remove all the manure (if its on tight rubber mats) so there is no urine/ammonia smell. I bed heavily for my chronically laminitic mare and lightly for my pig donkeys. My clydesdale, who never met anything he didn't try to eat first, totally leaves them alone. I've had this same set of horses for 5 years now on this bedding without one problem.

I guess I just want to say that people shouldn't just wholesale give up the idea without doing some research. I have found that pelleted bedding is the best of all worlds for me and the horses and our waste management.


----------



## Dona (Mar 4, 2010)

jayne said:


> I have been using wood fuel pellets for bedding for at least 7 years. I did not enter into it lightly and researched it extensively before making that decision. I have one manufacturer (Eagle Valley) that I prefer and I call them every year to make sure there is no change in their 'formula' and that it continues to be 100% soft wood with no accellerants or additives.
> I took a six week course put on by our extension office on proper management of our property for the benefit of our environment as well as our horses. They too recommended using pelleted bedding as it composts well and is easy to use. I liken it to cleaning a giant litter box. I clean 5 stalls a day and seldom have more than one full wheelbarrow of cleanings unless I'm stripping a stall. My vegetable garden is the envy of my neighbors and I have several people who bring trailers for me to fill with what I clean out of the stalls and paddocks.
> 
> The bottom line, however, is the safety and health of my horses. This type of bedding makes it possible to remove all the manure (if its on tight rubber mats) so there is no urine/ammonia smell. I bed heavily for my chronically laminitic mare and lightly for my pig donkeys. My clydesdale, who never met anything he didn't try to eat first, totally leaves them alone. I've had this same set of horses for 5 years now on this bedding without one problem.
> ...



Pelleted bedding IS wonderful.



My point was, I would only use the kind that is manufactured for use as horse bedding.

It appears that "some" wood pellets sold as fuel, are suitable for bedding as well. But you MUST do your research first to see if anything at all has been added, and/or what types of wood has been used in it's making.

Why take chances when you KNOW the kind sold as horse bedding is safe? JMHO


----------



## whitney (Mar 4, 2010)

Check with TSC they will know whether it is hardwood, or softwood. My guess is hardwood, and I would not use that in case of black walnut. I have used a pallet of softwood pellets marketed for wood stoves, discovered through the distributor its made by the same company as horse bedding and just in a different bag. Thing that makes me kinda mad is the 1.00 more a bag it was when marketed to horse owners......


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 4, 2010)

Let me say that I agree with all the wonderful things people are saying about the pelleted bedding. I have been using them for several years and just love them!!!

BUT, my normal supplier is out of them right now and the ones that were picked up at Tractor Supply do NOT have a phone number or website to call for information and of course, no one at the store had a clue. The bag also clearly states they are "NOT FOR HUMAN OR ANIMAL CONSUMPTION" and it does not say they are pine or soft wood, which my other pellets do say. They are also darker in color so I am pretty sure there is hardwood mixed in. I am NOT taking a chance that there might be black walnut in there. Or something else that could kill my minis...

Anyway, I went to another feed store today and picked up some "real" pelleted bedding, made from pine, animal pictures on the bag...


----------



## Reble (Mar 4, 2010)

targetsmom said:


> Let me say that I agree with all the wonderful things people are saying about the pelleted bedding. I have been using them for several years and just love them!!! BUT, my normal supplier is out of them right now and the ones that were picked up at Tractor Supply do NOT have a phone number or website to call for information and of course, no one at the store had a clue. The bag also clearly states they are "NOT FOR HUMAN OR ANIMAL CONSUMPTION" and it does not say they are pine or soft wood, which my other pellets do say. They are also darker in color so I am pretty sure there is hardwood mixed in. I am NOT taking a chance that there might be black walnut in there. Or something else that could kill my minis...
> 
> Anyway, I went to another feed store today and picked up some "real" pelleted bedding, made from pine, animal pictures on the bag...


So glad you asked before using them,

you do not want to take a chance on the dark colored pellets.


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 5, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]*Thanks to Susanne *[/SIZE]I have started using wood pellets for bedding in my barns also. Would never have even thought to use them as I was closed minded about the regular pine shavings I had been using and comfort for my horses to lay on them. I must say Susanne was totally right about pellet bedding and ease of cleaning the stall. Horses seem to really like them also.

Lucky for me our local feed store is one block from my office and on my way home. They sell a brand called Noah's choice that is actually manufactured just up the highway from us. I've bought some pine pellets from Coastal Farm and Ranch but didn't like them as well. I've never used the stove pellets but recently noticed that just up the highway is a wholesale outlet for them and I suspect they might be the outlet for our local manufacturer here. I might stop in when I am up that way again to see what they are and the cost per bag.

I have to say I will never go back to the pine shavings.


----------



## whitney (Mar 5, 2010)

An added note about using pellets. I have 6x12 stalls with 24/7 access to turn out. I bed with 1 bag of pellets and 1 bag of shavings if I pick out the stall am and pm this will last a MONTH!


----------

